
Ask HN: Build a sure-about-voting-trump? site in 48 hours? - filipvh
Hi guys,<p>At our startup in The Netherlands we are worried that Trump might actually win... I would like to ask the HN community whether other people, inside the US but especially outside - want to help push the voting in the right direction. Not that we are such fans about Hillary. Its because we do not want Trump to be in charge of the US. Not even for a month. Not for a day. I ask this to people especially outside the US because as non-US people, I can imagine many feel frustrated that they cannot participate in this election. I do not want to wake up hearing Trump has won and I didn&#x27;t try anything to prevent it.<p>My idea was to build a voting decision wizard (something like Typeform), targeted to people that want to vote Trump. To ask them if they are sure and to let them think it through. It should contain a lot of humor to go viral (this election proves again that facts alone wont get us far).<p>I am not that naive that I think we can change many Trump supporters to vote Hillary. I do think that something like this could push undecided people to vote Hillary AND to push Hillary voters to really use their vote. Nothing is built yet, and I am sure there are many other things that could help us with this mission. If there are other ideas out there, lets hear them! Who is helping!? We need devs, designers, illustrators and many many marketeers to get this viral.<p>I suggest we need something finished this Sunday. With all the tools to work together remotely I think we can make this work. Even if it wont go viral it can make up for a nice weekend project. Whats your thought?! cheers Flip
======
madhums
I think your idea has been implemented already
[http://globalvote.org/](http://globalvote.org/)

Here's a talk by the same guy
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1X7fZoDs9KU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1X7fZoDs9KU)

More info about good country

[https://goodcountry.org/](https://goodcountry.org/)

[https://goodcountry.org/index/overall-
rankings](https://goodcountry.org/index/overall-rankings)

~~~
filipvh
Hi Madhu, thats a great initiative indeed! And it exactly hits my frustration
of not being able to do anything about this US election while I think it also
concerns people outside the US :D.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
Stay in your lane.

~~~
Aoyagi
Funnily enough, "lane retention" on European roads is much lower.

